# Nootropics: Alpha Brain



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I heard about this stuff on Joe Rogan's podcast. Has anybody tried it? If so, what has it done for you? I'm interested in getting some.


----------



## bal (May 1, 2012)

look up piracetam, aniracetam, and oxiracetam on the search board over here. They have some in depth info on nootropics. Also search the term nootropics here


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

was looking for it too , but they don't sell it
her in my country.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

It's a great supplement, it's just a lot of money...

Go buy some Alpha GPC and Piracetam (or Oxiracetam as I've read needs much lower dose for same kinda effect) and I guess some Bacopa and you'll be ACE


----------

